# Current performance



## Shitboxsleeper (Jan 2, 2017)

So I just recently purchased a 1990 sentra 2 door Coupe for a driver and I'm looking at doing a few mods here and there to make it more fun. Ive been doing hours of forum searching and have seen posts from 10+ years ago about current performance parts that are available and whatnot, but I'm unsure of what is still available and obtainable such as the euro cam or short shifter for the manual 5 speed trans. Along with info on rear disc brake conversions and such.So any information on what is currently out there and possibly links for what is available for the ga16i or the platform in general would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------

